# gps hack



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

With recent pokemon Go GPS spoof, I thought of a GPS Spoof against the uber system.

Use the GPS Spoof, position yourself at the air port and turn on your app. That will put you in the queue as you are still driving towards the airport


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

There was a large thread in this subforum about doing this. It was usually on the first page of it. Seems the Moderators have removed it, probably for good reason.

Uber can detect it, maybe not flawlessly, but they can. If you rely on Uber for important bills, I highly recommend not doing this as it's an almost surefire way to get deactivated if caught.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber app detects gps spoofing.


----------

